
Uni. of Alberta researchers solve puzzle that baffled scientists for decades - riphay
http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/university-of-alberta-researchers-solve-puzzle-that-baffled-scientists-for-decades
======
ChuckMcM
Additional comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13337252)

------
mattnewton
>> ... it was post-doctoral fellow Moe Rashidi, who immigrated from Iran, who
deserves the credit.

>> "He really did all the brilliant work,” Wolkow said. “Tremendous people are
drawn here … and become fantastic new members of Canada.”

That was one of the key takeaways here, a reminder of how important skilled
immigration is to any country. That patent is owned by Canadians now.

~~~
slavik81
There's a surprisingly large number of Iranians doing great work in Canadian
universities. I'm not particularly well-versed in why, but it seems that smart
people have both means and motive to emigrate.

~~~
rossng
Iran is a pretty highly-developed country with a population of 83 million
people, so I don't think that's too surprising.

There's a perception gap due to the western world's treatment of Iran. Maybe
we shouldn't have overthrown their government and installed a dictator in the
1950s.

------
jobu
Here's a blog post with a little more technical information:
[http://www.physicscentral.com/buzz/blog/index.cfm?postid=822...](http://www.physicscentral.com/buzz/blog/index.cfm?postid=8220957780642915834)

Link to the paper:
[https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.11...](https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.117.276805)

Also, A less click-baity title might be "Uni. of Alberta researchers discover
the physical process behind negative differential resistance."

~~~
posterboy
pre-print:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.06344](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.06344)

from
[https://sites.google.com/a/ualberta.ca/bobwolkow/publication...](https://sites.google.com/a/ualberta.ca/bobwolkow/publications)

------
the_duke
As per usual for mainstream scientific articles... shallow, lot's of
hyperbole, very little info...

Does anyone have a better source for this? Maybe a link to the paper?

~~~
nullpage
I believe this is part of it
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.06344v4.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.06344v4.pdf)

------
gohrt
what's the puzzle? mods, can you fix the title?

